# nere



## sufler

Merhaba.
For a long time I've believed the location pronouns like "nere" and "ora" must always be equipped with a suffix, cannot appear in the bare form.
Until today.. when I found such a sentence in a story I was reading:
_<<Benim bu sefer şişko bir adam düştü gene yanıma. *Bilmem nere maden ocağında "çavuş"muş*.>>

_To be honest I have a big problem how to translate this sentence in bold.
In contrary to the first one which seems quite clear: _This time a fatty fell onto me...
_But then? "_I don't know __where __he might have been a overseer in a mine."
_Where is the first logical translation that comes to my mind. But why doesn't it say *nere**de* as usual?
I thought "nere" if used bare is meaningless.


----------



## Reverence

"Yanına düşmek" means "to be paired with" here, while "bilmem nere/nerede/neresi" means "somewhere I don't know/can't remember/couldn't care less about".

_This time I got paired with a fatso again. Says he was a "sarge" in some mine._


----------



## Black4blue

_nere _is the root of all of the words:_ nerede, neresi, nereye, nereden... etc._


----------



## sufler

Black4blue said:


> _nere _is the root of all of the words:_ nerede, neresi, nereye, nereden... etc._



I know that. That's why I was surprised it can also be used separately.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi Reverence,

I suppose you read Beetle Bailey too much.  
I suggest _foreman_ instead of_ sarge_.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi sufler,


sufler said:


> I know that. That's why I was surprised it can also be used separately.


*From TDK 
nere* _ a. (ne're)_ 1. Hangi yer?_ Buranın nere olduğunu biliyor musunuz? Bu, nerenin resmi?_ 2. Hangi taraf? 3. Hangi organ?_ Nereniz ağrıyor?_
 Güncel Türkçe Sözlük


----------



## Reverence

spiraxo said:


> Hi Reverence,
> 
> I suppose you read Beetle Bailey too much.
> I suggest _foreman_ instead of_ sarge_.



Hehe, nah, I used the military term deliberately. Figured there was a reason the author chose the term "çavuş" over "ustabaşı".


----------



## Baston

Hi, generally "nere" isn't used alone. Here it is a slangy use of the term to mean that he doesn't care where...


----------

